# your best power pro braid to braid knot



## beachcaster

I need to tie 30lb power pro braid to the 30 lb braid I have on my reel already to finish spooling it. The 30lb on it now is new, your suggestions for a simple strong knot would be appreciated.


----------



## basstardo

I usually just use a nail knot. Hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## cannotlogin

I would use a line to line swivel not a knot.


----------



## Entropy

its going to be on his spool snakeman. i cant imagine the damage a swivel would do to your guides. i prefer the surgeons knot myself, though its a little tricky when trying to tie your tag end to a new spool.


----------



## fish-on

uni to uni


----------



## red_fish

i have always used the ol stand by blood knot same as for tying a shocker but i also only tie a few knots some who knows i use what works for me there are to many knots and to many opinions about knots to learn them all


----------



## beachcaster

I was told the blood knot with the braid may slip out of its hold being braided line. Ive got 150yrds of line on now and I figure another 100 yds for my penn 4000 so the knot will be kinda in the middle of the spool.


----------



## greg12345

I'm lazy so uni-to-uni but w/doubled line.


----------



## Cdog

Uni to uni.


----------



## Digger

Cdog said:


> Uni to uni.


With extra wraps.


----------



## 05 grand slam

extra wraps on the braid side then the mono side you normal amount i use 3 mono turns to 6 braid turns hasnt failed yet


----------



## Cdog

Digger said:


> With extra wraps.


Braid to braid or braid to mono, 4 wraps each side.No problems so far.


----------



## jhmorgan

Uni to uni whenever braid is involved for me. I know some peopel who have problems tieing it, but for me its a simple knot after practice..


----------



## beachcaster

Thanx guys, I will use the uni knot. All of you were very helpful. :fishing:


----------



## Loop Wing

second the comment on a blood will slip, been there. Uni to Uni is the best when using braid


----------



## dcfishman

*best knot*

Hi yes I agree with the uni to uni easy knot to tie and proven to be strong with braid all i would do diffrent is use 7 - 8 wraps insted of the reg 5:fishing::fishing:hope this helps and have fun out there:fishing:


----------



## Capt.Skid

If you are having trouble with how-to on knot tying,
try this web site, it`s really cool and informative!!!

animatedknots.com

Shows you how to tie almost all knots that u can think of,
in animation!!

Capt.Skid


----------



## Fishman

Try a duble uni knot


----------



## Digger

Cdog said:


> Braid to braid or braid to mono, 4 wraps each side.No problems so far.


\
I have seen it happen.


----------



## noypi

you might want to try the "alberto knot".


----------



## 05 grand slam

try the albright its easy to tie and is really stron i just leared it today and will be useing it tomorrow in rudee for some pups


----------



## atblis

*Uni to Uni*

double tap


----------



## atblis

*Uni to Uni*

Did anybody mention back to back uni?

You only need to double if the lines are of considerably different diameters (obviously doubling the thinner one).


----------



## Cdog

Digger said:


> \
> I have seen it happen.


Seen what happen?


----------



## RuddeDogg

fish-on said:


> uni to uni


yep


----------



## Digger

Cdog said:


> Seen what happen?


Uni to Uni in braid slip with 6 wraps.

Don't let it happen with a fish.

Did I ever say I don't like power pro.


----------



## basstardo

Digger said:


> Did I ever say I don't like power pro.


About a million times.


----------



## Sriracha

basstardo said:


> I usually just use a nail knot. Hasn't failed me yet.


yup, but instead i nail knot splice it. he might be talking bout the same thing though. if ur not familiar with it. it's just a nail knot on each side and pulled together. with braid to braid you should hardly notice or feel the joined knots at all.


----------



## spiderhitch

I tie a PR knot and a Mid knot never fails,you will break the line before you will ever think of breaking the knot.


----------



## Lightload

Uni to Uni but a nail to nail will work, too. Blood knot will slip.

Best bet is to test your knots. Tie up some different ones and pull on them REALLY hard and see for yourself which ones work the best.


----------



## Furball

The problem with a blood knot is that will unravel with just a little slippage. If there is a small amount of slippage with the double uni, there are still a number of wraps securing the line. My two cents. Tom


----------



## berlix

uni to uni works great for me


----------



## IslandJohn

I spent more than an hour last night (probably two) experimenting with joining 30 lb. powerpro braid to 30 lb. powerpro braid. On either end of each section was tied a pyramid sinker with a berkley braid knot (palomar with a double overhand instead of single). I must have some real slippery saliva because even a double uni knot (uni to uni) with 10 turns on each side still slid out when I snapped the line tight by pulling in opposite directions on each weight.

I was considering that it would be possible to tie two berkley braid knots to each other if the loops were big enough to pass over the spool removed from the reel, or over the fresh spool/box of PowerPro (you can begin the first knot on anything that you can later remove to thread the second doubled line through in its place. It didn't come to that, but I'm still curious to see what that knot would look like, how it would hold up, and how well it passes through the guides on a cast if it were used to tie a braid tippet to a fly line of equal sized braid.

In the end, what finally worked and survived the snap test was doubling both of the lines and the doing a double uni with 8 turns on each side. The resultant knot is bulkier than two palomars would be, but not any more so than the albright knot used to connect 30 lb braid to 20 lb mono backing on my secondary reel.


----------



## IslandJohn

*palomar to palomar*

I have to reply to myself here... I just tried the palomar to palomar and think it's worth the trouble.

Here's the prepared knot with the tags left a little long and the result of the break test. The knot(s) held while the line broke.


----------



## IslandJohn

I can't seem to leave this one alone...

Above I incorrectly referred to the double palomar as the berkley braid knot. I meant to say berkley NanoFil knot.

Further to my experimentation, I've found that what works surprisingly well (maybe my saliva is less slippery today) is a surgeon's knot with four turns, or a quad-turn overhand knot with the standing line and the leader. Again, this is a pain if you're joining two spools vs. only a leader, but it's far simpler and just as compact as a palomar to palomar.


----------



## cpicken

This whole issue was seriously discussed in a Tidalfish thread:

http://www.tidalfish.com/forums/showthread.php/324211-double-uni-knot


----------



## sgtcupps

double surgeons knot is my fav


----------

